# Brisbane 30.9.06



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Anyone fishing saltwater tomorrow in the area?

JD


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Fixing the fiance's car I'm afraid, although I am about to post a trip for sunday arvo at pinkenba.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry JD,

Try to catch up with you some other time. Work and sleep cycle, getting tough..... Only occasionally get weekends off. Good luck with what you do!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas,
I'll keep an eye on the Sunday arvo slot.
Shift work! gets in the way of life.

See Ya
John


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm keen but the wind is looking really bad tomorrow. I'll keep watching seabreeze, _et. al._ through the day and see if something opens up.


----------

